# Mechatronic sleeve gasket



## jerimagoo (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi guys!
My '07 Z4 3.0si needs to have the mechatronics sleeve gasket change. I need help in changing it DIY way. I would really appreciate any links or advice, thanks

gerry


----------



## rsutoratosu (May 5, 2011)

I gotta check my notes, I was under warranty and did look it up, its very involve, I found a diy somewhere, but for another car. I believe at least the transmission pan needs to be dropped. So you do need to get some atf if its automatic. Ill check tonight when I get home


----------



## latitude39 (Feb 4, 2010)

I've done the job, this year, on my wife's 530xi. No more leak!

Mechatronic sleeve is a $25 part. It's a cylindrical unit with a pair of O-rings. The new, replacement sleeve is exactly the same but the O-rings are now black instead of red.

Accessibility on th Z4 will be different than on the all-wheel drive xi 5-series, which I can speak to. Because of the transfer case, the exhaust system must be removed--not too difficult but it adds time and labor. Once the 90-lb exhaust system is on the ground, drain the transmission, drop the transmission pan, unclip the Mechatronic sleeve, which is held fast by a clip WITHIN the confines of the tranny pan, unplug the wiring harness going through the sleeve, replace sleeve, being ABSOLUTELY certain to clip the sleeve retainer BEFORE putting the pan back on--ask me how I know.  BMW instructions tell you to check that the clearance between the sleeve and transmission body is less than 3mm. Use a 3mm allen wrench to gauge this. The idea is to get the sleeve FULLY seated. If you can clip the internal clip in place you're probably there.

Now you'll have to refill the transmission, using the fluid you drained into a clean container-- unless it's time for new fluid in which case you will use new fluid that you have purchased. Follow Bentley's procedure for refilling.

You'll need a new pan gasket, exhaust gaskets(2), 5 copper nuts--for reconnecting the exhaust system, an extra quart of ZF Lifeguard fluid for topping-off.

It took me a full day, including draining and filling a second time to check that I had clipped the internal Mechatronic fastener. I checked my work a week later and looked fine.


----------



## kungfooren (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi,

I am current trying to do the mechatronics sleeve replacement on my 2007 z4 3.0si automatic. Accessing the thing is really hard. I managed to get the connector out and the old sleeve off (darn you orange o-rings), but getting the new one on is incredibly difficult. 

1) Anyone tried vasaline? I hear it makes it much easier to get the new one in.

2) I'm thinking about removing the exhaust and heat shield to get better access. Anyone thoughts? Removing the exhaust shouldn't be that difficult right? I bought some extra gaskets and copper nuts just in case.


Thanks


----------

